# Daiwa Emcast



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

How durable are these reels? Will they last more than one season? I was planning on getting a daiwa bg this summer mainly because of the durability, but wanted to check out some other options.
Thanks


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the 8' Emcast. I like it a lot and it's got pretty heavy use over the last two or so years. I did replace two guide inserts a couple weeks ago and that cost $19. 

The only drawback I have with it, is the flared butt gets stuck in my scotty rod holder on the yak. If I'm soaking bait floating around, and a fish gets on it, it's a PITA to get it out of the rod holder. But, the 8 footer serves many roles, so yes, I think it's good for the money. 

Skunk


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

*Like 'Em*

I have the Emcast Sport 6000 and the Plus 6000. They work well, without a lot of bells and whistles. They come with spare spools, so you can have both mono and braid ready to go. They are a bit heavy for shorter rods, but I mount them on 10', 12' and 15' rods and they seem well suited for that. However, there are smaller, lighter versions available if you need them. The drag seems more than adequate for the kind of surf fishing I do--blues, drum, flounder, and an occasional Spanish or small shark. I've caught 43" red drum and sharks about 6' and the reel was all I needed. My older one has been around now about 4 years and still works fine. If I had any complaint at all, it's that the finish on the spool and drag knob on the Plus model tarnishes when exposed to salt water. Doesn't happen with the Sport. The tarnish is just cosmetic, though, and really doesn't bother me.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I can't read. The wind is howling between my ears. But I do like the rod


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

DennyR said:


> I have the Emcast Sport 6000 and the Plus 6000. They work well, without a lot of bells and whistles. They come with spare spools, so you can have both mono and braid ready to go. They are a bit heavy for shorter rods, but I mount them on 10', 12' and 15' rods and they seem well suited for that. However, there are smaller, lighter versions available if you need them. The drag seems more than adequate for the kind of surf fishing I do--blues, drum, flounder, and an occasional Spanish or small shark. I've caught 43" red drum and sharks about 6' and the reel was all I needed. My older one has been around now about 4 years and still works fine. If I had any complaint at all, it's that the finish on the spool and drag knob on the Plus model tarnishes when exposed to salt water. Doesn't happen with the Sport. The tarnish is just cosmetic, though, and really doesn't bother me.


What are the differences between the sport and the plus? Also, are they pretty simple to take apart and reassemble? Thanks


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

SkunkApe said:


> I can't read. The wind is howling between my ears. But I do like the rod


LOL. I have done it before too. Glad you like your rod


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*emcast casting problems*

If you buy the emcast you need to remove the auto bail trip......the bail trip causes the bail to snap shut while you are casting......good bye rig or expensive lure....."SNAP!!!!"...... This is a real problem with the diawa emcast.......remove the BAIL TRIP not the bail spring.......I have pics on how to do this but the site won't let me post pics.......


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

robc22 said:


> If you buy the emcast you need to remove the auto bail trip......the bail trip causes the bail to snap shut while you are casting......good bye rig or expensive lure....."SNAP!!!!"...... This is a real problem with the diawa emcast.......remove the BAIL TRIP not the bail spring.......I have pics on how to do this but the site won't let me post pics.......


Thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bail closing during cast*

Mine did that when it was new. It quit after a few trips to the sand.

Darin


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Just take a look at the Emblem Pro...should take care of everything.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Mine finally released the bail arm today while landing a 29 inch channel with half a bunker in its gullet.Fished my emcast hard for 4 years.Glad i switched over to Penn ss series,ill need it tomarrow.I would recomend the Emcast reel,did me well and landed plenty of fish.But it aint no metal bodied Penn


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

So if I was to get one of the two, Which is the best? Is it worth the extra $ to get the plus over the sport?


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

EIsurfcaster said:


> So if I was to get one of the two, Which is the best? Is it worth the extra $ to get the plus over the sport?


More money but you can't go wrong with the emblem pro and no problems with the bail snapping shut on the cast......It is also a lighter reel than the emcast plus.....but if you get a emcast get the plus.....just make sure you remove the bail trip..........


----------

